# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Aquarium Set Up >  Problems with my tank

## shrandle

Hi,  

I just joined this evening.  Trying to get a handle on my tank up keep.  I have several Chiclid two of them which I know to be P. Acei and 1 is the Electricblue???  Please forgive me I am not that familiar with the different types and names of the Chiclid fish.  I really like the colors that they can be a the semi aggressiveness they bare.  I have been having some trouble with the maintenance.  Once the tank was set up I had a problem with the discovering of worms or parasites.  My son spotted them inside some waste that was at the bottom of the tank and then I notice my small yellow one with lumps and dark spotting on it.  I did get some medication and attempt to clean out the tank.  That seem to have done the trick but know I think there is another problem.  The Acei seem to be going crazy today.  I have changed the filter and they seem to be breathing heavily or fins are going extremely fast and they seem to be staying at the top of the tank close to the filter.  I will be trying to monitor them over the next week.  Any advice would be appreciated?  thanks

----------


## Nemo

> Hi,  
> The Acei seem to be going crazy today.  I have changed the filter and they seem to be breathing heavily or fins are going extremely fast and they seem to be staying at the top of the tank close to the filter.


Hi, welcome to fishkeeping  :Big Grin: 
about the crazyness of the acei  did you change the water completly or just partial water change because either way this could of happend, it dont like the medicine in the water? or the other one can be if you changed the water fully, that you have killed the bacteria, on top you also changed the filter? did you clean the filter or did you replace it with new catridges? if you did change it completly it could be that the tank is experiencing New Tank Syndrome  :Frown:

----------


## Gary R

And just to add to this check your water 

pH from 7.5-8.5, a water hardness of 0-4 dH, and a temperature from78-83 F (25-28 C) is what you need.
Just make sure your water is nice and clear 
Welcome to Fish-keeping.com shrandle  :Smile: 

Regards Gary.

----------


## Nemo

And just to add to this  :lol:  , if you can check for ammonia(number one killer) and nitrates/nitrites

----------

